

Khronos unveils Vulkan: OpenGL built for modern systems - QuantumRoar
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/03/khronos-unveils-vulkan-opengl-built-for-modern-systems/

======
ant6n
Organization that is named after Klingon homeworld announces product that is
named after Vulcan homeworld.

